# Meloxivet/Steriods & Omeprazole



## player1 (May 30, 2010)

Hi - and thanks for the forum. I'm obviously a newbie so please forgive my diving straight in for advice. I'll keep this brief; my dog is a cross lab (13 and a half years) he's had various problems over the last year,most notably his legs have started to go at the back. Two months ago he had to have a back toe removed at great expense and a couple of weeks later had to stay at the vet's for a few nights (wasn't expected to pull thru but did against all odds) because he'd stopped eating and drinking (ear infection being main cause,we believe) and as result couldn't walk thru being off the anti-inflammatory medication (Meloxivet). Anyway he came home and was put on a short course of steroids in (the Meloxivet wasn't improving his condition whilst poorly) which he vastly improved whilst taking. The steroids finished and I was advised to go back to the Meloxivet because this had fewer side-effects. He's been back on the Meloxivet for about 3 weeks and has been okay,all considered. However,two days ago he started eating grass,I mean lots of green stuff,along with licking the carpet for hair. As a result his condition deteriorated rapidly so I went back to vets again yesterday and I was given Omeprazole for his acid stomach and I was advised to go back to steroids instead of the Meloxivet. Over the last 4 or 5 months I've spent at least £1500 at the vet's and now I'm at the point where I can't afford any more treatment as I'm changing jobs next week. So I've decided to try to find alternatives both in consultation and remedy,I have no choice. My thoughts are that drugs like Omeprazole must have over the counter alternatives and the anti-inflammatory meds could either be more cheaply sourced or replaced with something less destructive to the stomach ? 
Thanks for reading :O) Any advice is welcome. David :thumbup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

player1 said:


> My thoughts are that drugs like Omeprazole must have over the counter alternatives and the anti-inflammatory meds could either be more cheaply sourced or replaced with something less destructive to the stomach ?


The Omeprazole is probably to protect his stomach from the anti-inflammatories - as a human medication - if you can get a vet to write the script (they will probably charge) you could get it on private prescription from your local pharmacy.

TBH - it would be wrong of anyone to recommend any 'medicinal alternatives' - that is the vets domain.

However, there are two 'natural' alternatives I have used on one of my girls with great visible success (she hurt her leg very badly on the beach)

These are:

Bromelain

and

Devils Claw

She also has a concoction of 'joint protecting supplements' to help stave off the arthritis she will undoubtedly get when she is older.

Her physio is fully aware of the supplements and the natural anti-inflammatories I give her - and she can honestly go to bouncing around like a puppy not long after taking them.

As for 'natural' steroids, some say Oil of Evening Primrose is a natural steroid.

===========================

Your girl is a lot older than mine, and just like humans, there are probably some medications and supplements which will have a more powerful effect -so you really do need to take advice on it.

==========================

I am guessing if you are in the position where you can no longer afford the prescribed meds, then anything is worth a try.

===============

I do hope for both her sake and the sake of your wallet, you can work out a regime which is affordable and works.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I would look at buying the meds on the net, one of mine was on meds costing just over £130 from the vet i could have got it much cheaper on the net unfortunately i couldnt take advantsge of it but if it would have been possible it would have saved us a fortune.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I would look at buying the meds on the net, one of mine was on meds costing just over £130 from the vet i could have got it much cheaper on the net unfortunately i couldnt take advantsge of it but if it would have been possible it would have saved us a fortune.


If it was so much cheaper - how couldn't you take advantage of it?  the vet can't refuse to write you a script - they may be reluctant to point out that you are not obligated to buy your meds from them, but they can't refuse if it's part of the dog's treatment regime.

My vets charge a ridiculous amount for printing the script  but the drugs themselves I got for £5.88 on private prescription from the local pharmacy - I would bet had the vet had them in stock, the total charge to me for 21 tablets would have been ten times the cost


----------



## player1 (May 30, 2010)

Than you for taking the time to reply :O) As of now my dog has stabilised,he's not eating much but has stopped eating grass and is a little brighter,I've just given him some steroids,so now it's a case of waiting to see what happens. I'm sure there must be an alternative to Omperazole,once I have found it I will mention it on this thread. 
I have been giving the dog glucosamine for some time but I've just done a google and it would appear to cause stomach problems so I will obviously stop using it - at least in the short term. Thanks to Swarthy - what natural anti-inflammatories are you using ? I will also look into buying meds online once I've decided what I'm products are best in the long term (I'm realistic about how much longer he actually has). 
Anyway - I'll be back on this thread as soon as I have any more nfo. Many thanks - Player1.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

player1 said:


> Thanks to Swarthy - what natural anti-inflammatories are you using ? .


As per the links in my first post - Bromelain and Devils Claw - but specifically those brands have been the most effective - and there is no doubt they work - dogs don't benefit from the placebo effect 

Also may be worth thinking of a bioflow collar? as show dogs, none of mine wear collars - but I bought one for my girl after she hurt her leg and if it is taken off for any reason, she comes to me to put it back on


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

swarthy said:


> If it was so much cheaper - how couldn't you take advantage of it?  the vet can't refuse to write you a script - they may be reluctant to point out that you are not obligated to buy your meds from them, but they can't refuse if it's part of the dog's treatment regime.
> 
> My vets charge a ridiculous amount for printing the script  but the drugs themselves I got for £5.88 on private prescription from the local pharmacy - I would bet had the vet had them in stock, the total charge to me for 21 tablets would have been ten times the cost


We couldnt because monty never became stable enough to stay on the same meds for long enough so the ammount i would have to have bought would have been thrown away, the vet used to give me just so many to see how he went, when he needed his meds changing it had to be there and then. If he had been settled on a certain med the yes i definetly would have my vet charges £5 for the prescription or he used to.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

My last dog was on metacam and my vets charges £47 a bottle for it!!! I got it online for £25 a bottle and had to pay my vet £5 for a prescription allowing me to order 2 bottles at a time so i actually saved nearly £40!!!!!

Look into it with your practice, they are not allowed to refuse you a prescription but they are allowed to charge you for it!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> My last dog was on metacam and my vets charges £47 a bottle for it!!! I got it online for £25 a bottle and had to pay my vet £5 for a prescription allowing me to order 2 bottles at a time so i actually saved nearly £40!!!!!
> 
> Look into it with your practice, they are not allowed to refuse you a prescription but they are allowed to charge you for it!


Thats a huge difference as i said in my previous post i would have done if monty had, have been on the same meds for long enough he was on 3 different meds took 13 tabs a day so you can imagine the costs was huge one of them was £87 for just over 3 weeks worth and then there were the rest. He also had a steroid injection every 5 weeks, bless him he was very expensive but worth every penny.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Ask your vet about Antepsin, a lot cheaper then the one you are currently using


----------



## player1 (May 30, 2010)

Okay,thanks again for all your kind advice and apologies for my delay in replying. Lewis is now much better,off the steroids and back a relatively small dose of Meloxivet. I took him off the Glucosamine he was taking as I read somewhere it can cause stomach problems,was that his problem ? I honestly don't know but I intuitively feel that it was at least adversely contributing.He went for his booster last week and has confounded everyone with his will to live including the doubters who said I should put him to "sleep". Thanks again for the forum. P1 :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

I am actually amazed that you vet gave you dog his booster whilst he is so poorly! (I am assuming that you meant his annual vacs) How is he now?


----------



## player1 (May 30, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am actually amazed that you vet gave you dog his booster whilst he is so poorly! (I am assuming that you meant his annual vacs) How is he now?


Yer he's okay now,this thread is quite old :O) Like me and him !


----------



## player1 (May 30, 2010)

Hi ! And thanks again ! My old dawg is going strong,almost 15 now and full of life... I now have a prescription from my vet,and have therefore decided to buy the Meloxivet online. Would someone be able to tell me of a good cheap reliable supplier please ? Thanks in advance. :biggrin:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

player1 said:


> Hi ! And thanks again ! My old dawg is going strong,almost 15 now and full of life... I now have a prescription from my vet,and have therefore decided to buy the Meloxivet online. Would someone be able to tell me of a good cheap reliable supplier please ? Thanks in advance. :biggrin:


Pleased to here he is still going strong


----------



## player1 (May 30, 2010)

JennyClifford said:


> Pleased to here he is still going strong


Thank you ! ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------

